# Fish Based Dog Kibble



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm having a hard time finding a no grain/ fish based dog kibble. I found two; Wellness Core Ocean Formula, but they don't sell it, not even online because it just came out this month.  And orijen 6 Fresh Fish, but that is way out of my budget right now. Every where I look it's about $20 for a 5.5 lb bag of food and about $43 for 15lbs. I would really like to buy the orijen, but right now I just can't. The ingredients look *SO *good.



> Fresh salmon (includes chinook. coho and sockeye species), salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh lake whitefish, sweet potato, fresh lake trout, fresh Northern walleye, freshwater cod, fresh herring, sunflower oil, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherals, a natural source of vitamin E), sun-cured alfalfa, dried sea vegetables (brown kelp, Irish moss, dulse and bladder wrack), leeks, psyllium, crab shell, rosemary, lecithin, apples, black currants..





> ORIJEN 6 FRESH FISH with SEA VEGETABLES is a Biologically Appropriate Real-food Kibble (BARK) diet and is formulated with a biologically correct (70/30/0) ingredient ratio of 70% fish, 30% fruit and vegetables and 0% grain. All ingredients are slow-cooked at low temperature (90c) to retain their natural goodness and flavor





> With 8 sources of human-grade fish ingredients harvested from Canada's clean northern lakes and pacific seas, ORIJEN 6 FISH is nutritionally diverse and biologically complete with amino and fatty acids balanced to optimally nourish your dog.
> 
> Made without grain, and with very little carbohydrate, ORIJEN 6 FISH is easily metabolized by all dogs


Does any one know any other good products? It has to be grain free though.

Thank you.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I am pretty sure Natural Balance Fish & Sweet Potato (and for that matter Duck & Potato or Venison & Potato) are grain free. I feed NB Fish & Potato and Max does really well on it. He has dry skin and a wiry coat and it's really made his fur softer and he's a little less itchy on it. It's a good food I think.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at TimberWolf Organics Ocean Blue Canid Formula..Have you tried this? It looks pretty good also, but not as good as the Orijen.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Natural Balance -fish and sweet potato, Taste of the Wild -Pacific Stream, I think California naturals has a herring formula, and I know there are others. 

I had a dog that was allergic to all red meats and we ended up on a fish kibble before going to a raw diet. The only problem I had on NB fish and sweet potato was the low fat %, her coat turned really dull.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Briteday- Is there a good site with the percentages of fat, protien, fiber, calcium, calorie count etc that I could be looking at while picking the food? 

You seem like the best person to ask.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I prefer doganalysis.com


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Nature's Variety Instinct is grain free but the formulas are rabbit meal formula and the other is duck/turkey meal formula--to read all the ingredients you can go to their website:

www.naturesvariety.com


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

briteday said:


> I think California naturals has a herring formula, and I know there are others.


They do, though technically it does contain barley and oatmeal in the first couple ingredients (2&3 or 3&4). I don't know if the OP is trying to avoid all grains or only some, just wanted let you know.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Shaina said:


> They do, though technically it does contain barley and oatmeal in the first couple ingredients (2&3 or 3&4). I don't know if the OP is trying to avoid all grains or only some, just wanted let you know.


If possible I'd like to stay away from all grains.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Luc, the little Shih Tzu I fostered, had horrible allergies, had scratched and chewed himself nearly bald on his butt, and an ear infection in both ears that was so bad I feared he'd end up deaf. (Blue powder formula cleared it right up.). His coat was greasy, and he smelled bad.

I put him on Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. No more greasy coat, no more scratching, he smells good, and is a happy little boy.


----------



## jerzegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> And orijen 6 Fresh Fish, but that is way out of my budget right now. Every where I look it's about $20 for a 5.5 lb bag of food and about $43 for 15lbs. I would really like to buy the orijen, but right now I just can't. The ingredients look *SO *good.
> 
> I feed my 3 dogs the Orijen Fish formula. I get the big bag and it's about $80.00 Canadian but the bag will last me close to a month - and that's feeding an 75lb dog, a 70lb dog and a 40lb dog! They really don't eat a lot of it because it is such a high dense food.
> 
> I was worried I was under feeding them but when I add much more they get loose poops and they all look good. The 75lb guy eats 1 1/2 cups twice a day, 70lb pup eats just over 1 cup twice a day and the 40lb pup eats just under 1 cup twice a day - - and these are really active dogs. =)


----------



## lynn'stwo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a friend who uses Taste of the Wild and has excellent results. You can look up their ingredients on the website. I may try it sometime also.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Orijen 6 formula with my 2 puppies. They like it a lot. It is rather expensive though. I rotate it with Canidae, some Evo, and I may try some of the Nature's Variety rabbit formula. I haven't tried any, but Natures Variety has a Salmon Meal & brown rice formula, that looks to be a pretty good food on "Dog food analysis". Don't know the cost, David


----------

